# killington 5/2 ???



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2010)

I basically said i was done yesterday but if K makes it to may, which seems to be iffy at this point, i'm gonna give it one last shot.  Gary, i know you wanted a may day.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> I basically said i was done yesterday but if K makes it to may, which seems to be iffy at this point, i'm gonna give it one last shot.  Gary, i know you wanted a may day.



if they are open i'm there that weekend.. has thinking 5/1 but i might be able to change things around.  have to check with the boss once we get closer to the date.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> if they are open i'm there that weekend.. has thinking 5/1 but i might be able to change things around.  have to check with the boss once we get closer to the date.




5/1 or 5/2, doesnt matter to me.  just cant burn another vacation day.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 16, 2010)

Can I hijack this thread?

I may be heading up 5/1.  My son's 1st Communion is on the 2nd, so I'm out for that day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2010)

If things are up in the air whether they make it to May, I'll be up 4/25.  

I could possibly swing 5/2, but on 5/1 I'll be on the road coming home from Quebec City.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

5/1 is my birthday and if they are open I will try hard to make it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> 5/1 is my birthday and if they are open I will try hard to make it.



Probably not going to happen.


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Probably not going to happen.



That was a quick change of heart! 

I so wish conditions were better this year.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2010)

looks like i'm good for either day.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

severine said:


> That was a quick change of heart!
> 
> I so wish conditions were better this year.



Can't get anyone to take care of the kids. Slim chance I might still pull it out of my ass, but not likely.


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Can't get anyone to take care of the kids. Slim chance I might still pull it out of my ass, but not likely.



I feel for ya. Wish I could help you out; you shouldn't miss out on your birthday, after all.


----------

